# Back to FhD



## BlackPanther_ (15. Juni 2021)

*1. Wie viel Geld bist du bereit auszugeben?*
400-500

*2. Wie sehen die Hauptanforderungen aus, die du an den Monitor stellst?*

Welche Bildschirmdiagonale (Zoll) soll der Monitor haben? 24-24,5"
Was für eine Auflösung soll dieser besitzen? Full HD (1920x1080), WQHD (2560x1440) Ultra HD (3840x2160), oder andere wie z. B. UWQHD (3.440 x 1.440)? FhD reicht
Welche Bildwiederholfrequenz (Hz) möchtest du? 60/120/144/240 Hz usw.? 240 Hz
Auf welche Panel-Technologie (IPS, VA, TN...) soll der Monitor setzen? Was wird das beste sein fürs Gaming? TN?
Soll der Monitor G-Sync oder FreeSync beherrschen? Wenn ja, welches? G Sync - hab ne 3070
Welche Anschlüsse werden benötigt? (Displayport, HDMI, DVI usw.) DP

*3. Brauchst du den Monitor für spezielle Programme und/oder professionell? (z. B. Fotobearbeitung) Falls ja, nenne uns Programme und spezielle Anforderungen.*
Nein

*4. Nutzt du weitere zusätzliche Monitore? Welches Modell, Auflösung, Hz, Gsync/Freesync und Anschlüsse besitzen diese? (Bitte mit Link zum Hersteller oder Preisvergleich!)*
Nein

*5. An welcher Grafikkarte soll der Monitor betrieben werden? Modell und Bezeichnung(Bitte mit Link zum Hersteller oder Preisvergleich!):*
RTX3070

*6. Hast du besondere Wünsche bezüglich des Monitors? (Pivot-Funktion, Wandmontage, Farbe, Hersteller, Beleuchtung etc.)*
Nein

*7. Wann möchtest du den Monitor kaufen? Möglichst sofort oder kannst du noch ein paar Wochen/Monate warten?*
Sofort


----------



## Tolotos66 (15. Juni 2021)

Bevor wir beraten:
1. Was wird mit dem Moni gemacht? Z.B. extrem schnelle Shooter, wo eine hohe Hertzzahl wichtig wäre? Alles mögliche?
2. Dein Sitzabstand
3. mit einer RTX 3070 könnte man sehr gut sogar auf einen 27" mit WQHD und 144Hz gehen. Nur so als Beispiel.
Gruß T.


----------



## BlackPanther_ (15. Juni 2021)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> 1. Was wird mit dem Moni gemacht? Z.B. extrem schnelle Shooter, wo eine hohe Hertzzahl wichtig wäre? Alles mögliche?


Schneller Shhoter, CSGO, Valorant, Apex, CoD.


Tolotos66 schrieb:


> 2. Dein Sitzabstand


Würde sagen, 80cm ?


Tolotos66 schrieb:


> 3. mit einer RTX 3070 könnte man sehr gut sogar auf einen 27" mit WQHD und 144Hz gehen. Nur so als Beispiel.


Die habe ich jetzt, will ich aber definitiv weg von.


----------



## Tolotos66 (15. Juni 2021)

Wenn ich mal so meine Features eingebe (inklu G-Sync), wirds teuer.




__





						Monitore mit Diagonale ab 24", Diagonale bis 25", Auflösung: 1920x1080 (Full HD), Panel: IPS, Pixeldichte bis 95ppi, Helligkeit typisch: ab 350cd/m², Reaktionszeit (GtG): bis 2ms, Form: gerade (flat), Bildwiederholfrequenz ab 240Hz, Variable Synchron
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Monitore mit Diagonale ab 24", Diagonale bis 25", Auflösung: 1920x1080 (Full HD), Panel: IPS, Pixeldichte bis 95ppi, Helligkeit typisch: ab 350cd/m², Reaktionszeit (GtG): bis 2ms, Form: gerade (flat), Bildwiederholfrequenz ab 240Hz, Variable Synchronisierung...




					geizhals.de
				



Gruß T.


----------



## RtZk (15. Juni 2021)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle bei WQHD bleiben, Full HD ist reinster Augenkrebs sobald man mal länger in einer höheren Auflösung gespielt hat. Ich hatte zeitweise einen der 360 Hz Monitore da, fühlt sich ja gut an, aber bei dem Bild bekommt man das Kotzen und bei einem 240 Hz TN Monitor ist das noch schlimmer.



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal so meine Features eingebe (inklu G-Sync), wirds teuer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Durch den Filter IPS bekommst du eben nur die relativ neuen 360 Hz Monitore angezeigt.


----------



## Tolotos66 (15. Juni 2021)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle bei WQHD bleiben, Full HD ist reinster Augenkrebs sobald man mal länger in einer höheren Auflösung gespielt hat. Ich hatte zeitweise einen der 360 Hz Monitore da, fühlt sich ja gut an, aber bei dem Bild bekommt man das Kotzen und bei einem 240 Hz TN Monitor ist das noch schlimmer.
> 
> 
> 
> Durch den Filter IPS bekommst du eben nur die relativ neuen 360 Hz Monitore angezeigt.


Wollte dem @TE halt das Schnellste bieten.   Aber auch mit 240Hz wirds nicht um Welten günstiger.
Gruß T.


----------



## BlackPanther_ (15. Juni 2021)

Nett, aber würde halt schon gerne auf 24" TN mit 240 Hz 
1 / 6 BenQ Zowie XL2540K, 24.5"


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juni 2021)

Dell Alienware AW2521HFA Dark Side of the Moon ab € 279,00 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Dell Alienware AW2521HFA Dark Side of the Moon ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Diagonale: 24.5"/62.2cm • Auflösung: 1920x1080, 16:9, 90ppi • Helligkeit: 400cd/m² • Kontrast: 1.000:1 (s… ✔ Monitore ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



Was willst du da noch mit TN?


----------



## BlackPanther_ (15. Juni 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dell Alienware AW2521HFA Dark Side of the Moon ab € 279,00 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> 
> ✔ Preisvergleich für Dell Alienware AW2521HFA Dark Side of the Moon ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Diagonale: 24.5"/62.2cm • Auflösung: 1920x1080, 16:9, 90ppi • Helligkeit: 400cd/m² • Kontrast: 1.000:1 (s… ✔ Monitore ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen
> ...



TN ist doch noch schneller als IPS?


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juni 2021)

Wirst du da genausowenig merken, wie den Unterschied zwischen nativen Gsync und Gsync compatible.


----------



## BlackPanther_ (15. Juni 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wirst du da genausowenig merken, wie den Unterschied zwischen nativen Gsync und Gsync compatible.



Ich merke halt schon nen unterschied zw. 27 und 24 und 144 und 240 ^^

haste ne Empfehlung?


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juni 2021)

Ich hab dir doch schon ne Empfehlung gegeben.
Zudem, wo habe ich von 27" 144Hz gesprochen?


----------



## TrueRomance (15. Juni 2021)

Von WQHD auf 1080p? Hast du dir das, unabhängig von der Bildwiederholrate, gut überlegt? Das macht doch niemand freiwillig.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juni 2021)

Warum nicht?
Kann doch jeder für sich selber entscheiden, was er möchte.


----------



## BlackPanther_ (15. Juni 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Von WQHD auf 1080p? Hast du dir das, unabhängig von der Bildwiederholrate, gut überlegt? Das macht doch niemand freiwillig.



Ja sehr gut sogar 

Zocke eh auf 1080p ^^


----------



## TrueRomance (16. Juni 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum nicht?
> Kann doch jeder für sich selber entscheiden, was er möchte.


Natürlich, ich kann es mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass das Spaß macht.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2021)

Ich bin UHD 27" zurück auf WQHD 32" und lebe auch noch.


----------



## BlackPanther_ (17. Juni 2021)

BenQ Zowie XL2546K ab € 443,00 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für BenQ Zowie XL2546K ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Diagonale: 24.5"/62.2cm • Auflösung: 1920x1080, 16:9, 90ppi • Helligkeit: 320cd/m² • Kontrast: 1.000:1 (s… ✔ Monitore ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Hab mir diesen eben bestellt. Bin gespannt


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juni 2021)

Warum nur?


----------



## BlackPanther_ (17. Juni 2021)

Was meinst?


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juni 2021)

Warum man sich für so viel Geld nen TN kauft.


----------



## BlackPanther_ (17. Juni 2021)

Schnellste Rekationszeit  Darum gehts mir. Mich juckt doch net wie das Game aussieht ^^

Schnell muss es sein


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juni 2021)

Dir ist schon bewusst, dass du keinen Unterschied zu dem von mir genannten IPS merken wirst?
Oder gehst du einfach von den Fantasiewerten für gtg von den Herstellern aus?
Wenn dir Overshoot natürlich egal ist, dann ist der BenQ theoretisch schneller.


			https://i.rtings.com/assets/pages/odyv0DSw/tables-max-premium-large.jpg
		

 BenQ


			https://i.rtings.com/assets/pages/KQDoV8ji/tables-max-extreme-large.jpg
		

 Dell
Aber ohne overshoot


			https://i.rtings.com/assets/pages/odyv0DSw/tables-max-off-large.jpg
		

 BenQ


			https://i.rtings.com/assets/products/zVJ4ahs8/dell-alienware-aw2521hf/tables-max-large.jpg
		

 Dell
Wenn dir das knapp 200€ wert ist.


----------



## BlackPanther_ (17. Juni 2021)

Schau mal, ich kenne mich damit echt nicht aus. Ich weiß dass viele mir den BenQ empfohlen haben und dieser auch bei Turnieren genutzt wird. So schlecht wird er nicht sein..^^


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juni 2021)

Ist dein Geld. 
Wenn dir der deutlich höhere Preis und die schlechtere Bildqualität egal sind 
Hat die Werbung alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## TrueRomance (17. Juni 2021)

Also TN und 1080p passt definitv nicht zum Preis. Ich hatte für meinen 240hz, TN, 1080p Dell Alienware vor einigen Jahren 260 Taler bezahlt. Heute würde ich für 1080p definitiv nicht mehr ausgeben.


BlackPanther_ schrieb:


> Schnellste Rekationszeit


Die gtg bemerkst du nie. Stornier die Bestellung. Dein bestelltes Gerät ist maßlos überteuert


----------



## BlackPanther_ (17. Juni 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Die gtg bemerkst du nie. Stornier die Bestellung. Dein bestelltes Gerät ist maßlos überteuert



Werde ihn testen, wenns nicht passt geht er zurück


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juni 2021)

Dafür müsstest du aber als Vergleich den Dell daneben stellen.


----------



## TrueRomance (17. Juni 2021)

BlackPanther_ schrieb:


> Werde ihn testen, wenns nicht passt geht er zurück


470 va 260 Taler... Bei wahrscheinlich selben oder sehr ähnlichen Panel ... Da wäre ich definitv zu geizig. Aber ist deine Kohle. 500 Taler würde ich sinnvoller investieren. Zum Beispiel in 360hz
https://geizhals.de/2522387?hloc=at&hloc=de&v=e für ein paar Kröten mehr oder Auflösung









						Samsung Odyssey G7 G73T / G74T / G75T (2021), 26.9" ab € 429,00 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Samsung Odyssey G7 G73T / G74T / G75T (2021), 26.9" ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Diagonale: 26.9"/68.3cm • Auflösung: 2560x1440, 16:9, 109ppi • Helligkeit: 350cd/m² (typisch), 600cd/m² (… ✔ Monitore ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Oder in großer und IPS








						GIGABYTE G27Q ab € 288,89 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für GIGABYTE G27Q ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Diagonale: 27"/68.6cm • Auflösung: 2560x1440, 16:9, 109ppi • Helligkeit: 350cd/m² • Kontrast: 1.000:1 (st… ✔ Monitore ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Egal wie man es dreht, dein Modell ist viel zu teuer.


----------



## BlackPanther_ (18. Juni 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Samsung Odyssey G7 G73T / G74T / G75T (2021), 26.9" ab € 429,00 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> 
> ✔ Preisvergleich für Samsung Odyssey G7 G73T / G74T / G75T (2021), 26.9" ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Diagonale: 26.9"/68.3cm • Auflösung: 2560x1440, 16:9, 109ppi • Helligkeit: 350cd/m² (typisch), 600cd/m² (… ✔ Monitore ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen
> ...



Hey Du, danke  
Aber mag unbedingt 24" in 1080p 

360 Hz wäre ne Alternative, aber schaffe nicht konstant 360FPS.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juni 2021)

Dann macht dein Monitor halt 321 oder 295Hz.


----------



## BlackPanther_ (18. Juni 2021)

Wäre ne Überlegung wert, mal schauen. Gucke mir den benQ erstmal an^^


----------



## TrueRomance (18. Juni 2021)

BlackPanther_ schrieb:


> aber schaffe nicht konstant 360FPS.


Brauchst du nicht. Ohne Sync refresht der Monitor dennoch 360hz. Und Sync benötigst du dann eh nicht mehr.


----------



## BlackPanther_ (19. Juni 2021)

Monitor ging zurück. Hat mich nicht ganz überzeugt.

Evtl. bleibe ich bei 27" FhD.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juni 2021)

Was hat dich denn gestört?


----------



## BlackPanther_ (19. Juni 2021)

Um ehrlich zu sein, die größe


----------



## TrueRomance (23. Juni 2021)

BlackPanther_ schrieb:


> Evtl. bleibe ich bei 27" FhD.


Das find ich arg groß für 1080p. Egal welche Games gezockt werden.


----------

